# I told him



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

(Posted on other forums as well)

After confronting my husband and realizing that I can no longer look at him the same way, that I no longer feel the same way about him , that I can no longer be with him I finally told him that I made my decision and I am going to leave him. 

Initially, it seems as if he took the news pretty well. He was surprised but he kept telling me that he respected whatever decision I made and that I deserved to be happy. He moved out that day - slept at a friend’s house that night. This was last Friday. Saturday he came by to get some of his belongings, said he was doing ok, was really sorry for everything he did and was mad at himself for treating me so badly but again that he respected my decision and did not want to see me hurting anymore. On Sunday, when he finally told his family (his mom and siblings), he became a mess. * He broke down, finally told me that he loves me and was deeply sorry for all of the hurt and pain.* All of the lies, taking me for granted, not listening or doing anything to me when I told him numerous times about the problems we were having. He told me he was going to miss me so much, that he'd never forget me, that I'm the best thing that ever happened to him and he just took it all for granted. Never realized what he really had. *Doesn't know why he did what he did *(cheating, lying, doing "his thing") and why he risked it all for nothing. 

A few days ago, he *came by to give me closure/peace of mind*. He told me I deserve better that I should not suffer any longer or question did he or didn't he. *He confessed to cheating, to lying, to taking advantage of my good nature.* _Said he would play him self up in front of certain people, that some of the things I thought he did he really didn't he was just playing a part! _ *One example*, I found some pretty damning texts that he was fooling around with one of the girls who works for him, he told me he never touched her he just told his friend that he "banged" her b/c his friend figured he gets girls all the time yet this friend 1) knows me and 2) is going through his own divorce b/c he found out his wife was cheating on him.

He still denies ever taking ecstasy in the 8 years we've been together even though I have solid proof that he has. He said that maybe, quite possibly, he was so "banged up" on Vodka RedBulls that maybe someone one slipped him something and he didn't know it... I chimed in and said ok, so quite possibly when you were under this influence you may have gotten really close with some ladies. He said "maybe there was kissing..." and I further chimed in "and as you were kissing things got closer and closer, maybe you started groping, getting close, getting physical" and he just remained quiet... 

He does not want me to leave him. He said he can't imagine not being with me and it kills him. My family is in full support of my decision, after knowing everything that I have been through. Some people on the outside look at it as if I didn’t give him a chance... I gave him plenty and he knows it and now he's admitting to that and telling people. He saw the signs, he knew things weren't good but he did nothing he let it all just slip away - he admitted that to me.

To me, I am convinced that he never was ready to get married (he did indicate when I confronted him), that he missed being single but was too much of a coward to admit it to me or himself. His actions showed it I think now that he's hearing what a loss he is facing from his family and friends he feels like an idiot...


----------



## NRG (Nov 9, 2010)

Anonny123 said:


> (Posted on other forums as well)
> 
> After confronting my husband and realizing that I can no longer look at him the same way, that I no longer feel the same way about him , that I can no longer be with him I finally told him that I made my decision and I am going to leave him.
> 
> ...


When it comes to physical infideity, would get the eff out to evaluate If you both love each other still, I say give it a chance to be worked out. Maybe like 2 months worth of counseling. Forget the **** in the past, as it is in the past. But if your trust is so damaged, to be unrepairable, give yourself some time, as emotions have a way of making us act funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

trust is 100% broken as tehre are still things he is lying about... I cannot look at him the same way anymore. I have no animosity towards him but it's not b/c I am still in love w him, it's b/c I hit the point of no return... I'm done.


----------



## justme86 (Dec 3, 2010)

it sounds like you're making the best decision for you, even if it's not so easy.


----------



## Anonny123 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for the support Just. It was a hard ecision but I have so much love and support - even from his side (his freidns, friend's wives, family) it's crazy


----------

